# Instead of a smoke pistol.....



## griz (Nov 6, 2007)

I had looked at getting a smoke pistol but have read that they don't perform quite as reliably as what I was looking for.  I really don't want to mess with tapping the pellets down in order to get it to smoke.  

I did find a similar unit on eBay that appears to work off of the same principle but might be a bit more foolproof then the pistol.  I ordered one today and will give it a try once received.  Almost all of his recent feedback were people who purchased this unit so hopefully that's a good sign!  

Here's the link ----> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=160176035313

Griz


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

I worry about this type unit producing alot of the "unthinblue" smoke... eg incomplete combustion products, creosote being among them. Preburn the pellets a bit? I dunno... but check out that fog coming out of that puppy.


----------



## griz (Nov 6, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from.  I wonder if it's simply a difference between burning real wood chunks vs pellets?  He has a website here ---> http://porkypas.spaces.live.com/Pers...x?_c02_owner=1  That shows the smoke etc.  He, according to his site, does the catering thing professionally so I would like to believe the results are good.  I reckon there's only way to know for sure!

Griz


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Nods... but as far as the catering... he'd prolly get away with it till he happens to serve an SMF member   grin!


----------



## invader q (Nov 6, 2007)

That's interesting.  I wonder how hard one of those would be to make.


----------



## wilson (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to hard, go down to your local hardware store and go in to the plumbing section, you should be able to find every thing you need.
Ron


----------



## greazy (Nov 6, 2007)

If anyone figures out how to duplicate these, please share your knowledge.

I would add a caution.....it would be all too easy to try one made from materials w a zinc coating. This, I'm told, could be bad.

If I went to my plumbing supply place, I might try to use black iron pipe. I wouldn't know where to get the stuff in aluminum.


----------



## griz (Nov 6, 2007)

I figured I could spend $15 trying to make one or spend the $40 and get it already done.  I know, where's my sense of adventure....well, with 4 kids my sense of adventure left a long time ago....along with my sanity!

Actually, I had contemplated it until I read one of his feedbacks where the guys states that he could not have made one this well.  Anyways, I just received notification from USPS that I have a tracking number.  So, hopefully I will be able to tell you first hand if there is blue smoke.

Griz


----------



## foozer (Nov 6, 2007)

If I would have had one of those things back in the 70's...........never mind. Better not go there. LOL


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Dreams...that "smoke pistol"  Hmmm either Ferris Bueller's principal, or Stacy Keatch had...yeesh... Fire up the 'wayback machine, Sherman!"


----------



## yellowtin (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried a smoke pistol for the first time last weekend.  I could not get it to work like I thought it should.  It stinks having to open the door every 5 minutes to see if it's working, especially when it isn't!
The aquarium pump thing is interesting though......I was thinking about some way to get just a little forced air into it, and that just might work.


----------



## low&slow (Nov 6, 2007)

Heres a smoke pistol fer ya.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/9388_12.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/8fa4_12.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/9191_12.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/88ea_12.jpg


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Heck it only looks like a 6 inch chunk of fence post and two post caps, one hose clamp and a threaded nipple. Probably has a screen of some sort to hold the chips in place and a small hole in the bottom with a barbed fiting to fit the pump hose on. Of course you still have to buy the fish pump.

Hmmm are those things galvinized? Maybe it's aluminum? Maybe it actually SS?


----------



## griz (Nov 7, 2007)

I just received an email from the maker of this unit.  He is a member of this forum and goes by the name Fiddler252.  I thought I would post the email as he describes how the unit is made:

Griz


----------



## yellowtin (Nov 7, 2007)

The pictures show the air going into the bottom, but one has the outlet on top, while the other is on the bottom.  I am wondering what the difference is?


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 8, 2007)

In response to your question about the position of the smoke outlet tube- it doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t really matter too muchâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] but I found that Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s less likely to become blocked by pellets when positioned at the top. I recommend cleaning it after each use. Overall ,Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m satisfied with the unit, but am always thinking of ways to improve upon it. 
SMOKE ON
Porky Pa  http://porkypas.com


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 8, 2007)

Well there ya go!


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe Im a little old fashioned but isnt this just one step away from pouring liquid smoke on your meat and calling it smoked meat???


----------



## invader q (Nov 8, 2007)

It's not that different in concept from using a smoke can removed from your smoker connected by a long pipe, and that's pretty traditional.   Looks like a new take on the idea.


----------



## griz (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't see it that way.  Pellets have long been used for smoking.  From what I have seen, this box is no different then putting a cast iron pan with wood chunks in with your fire.  It's an offset box design only the box is smaller then normal.

Griz


----------



## wilson (Nov 8, 2007)

Fiddler252, Nice job on designing your cold smoker. I wish you a lot of success. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not to sound like I'm complaining or yelling but:
There is nothing wrong with using something like this, It is no different then using a BBQ Guru or some other device to maintain a constent smoke at a desired temperature. I give a lot of credit to Porky Pa for coming up with the idea and marketing it. 
Good for him, and good for Us that he is Member of this forum!
Good Que to all of you,
Ron
Peace, Love and Hickory Smoke.


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not bustin' any err...chops here. I just have serious doubts on the smoke quality. After all...that's just about EXACTLY how they make lump. All those gasses are burnt off the raw wood. My 2% of a dollar.


----------



## wilson (Nov 8, 2007)

No offence taken here. 
I will say Richtee, that I when I use pellets in my smoke box on my GOSM Gasser, I do end up with teeny tiny lump charcoal. so maybe you are on to something.............but what do I know............I can barely walk erect, or walk and chew gum for that matter. 


Oh and by the way, Who are the Red Wings????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I talked to Stanley he said something about going to the City of Brotherly Love this year........Go Flyers


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

OK some aluminum tubing and some fence caps. 
aquarium pump and propane torch accessory.

UMMMM? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I don't think you control the smoke as to be thin n blue.
looks like a PIA to me.

I think this product was designedvfor people that don't know any better.
Playing on ignorance is a good marketing strategy though.


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Eh, The Broad Street Bullies got nuthin' on the undisputed puck handling experts in the league. Have not you heard? Beating up your opponents is no longer allowed!  ;{)


----------



## invader q (Nov 8, 2007)

All due respect to the naysayers, as you could be right, but I think it's worth playing with.  If is doesn't make me happy, no big deal, aluminum pipe isn't that expensive.  I'm sure I can find something else to use it for.  Smoking food tech may not evolve quickly, but it does evolve.  Different strokes for differnt folks.  I think blasting it before actually using it isn't very fair.

And, as for the smoke volume, there are valves for aquarium tubing that can bleed off pressure, so that could be controlled.  With a little controll over oxygen, it's not any different in principle from using wood in a remote fire box.  It's just compact.  

Again, not trying to rain on anyones parade.  If you don't like the idea, cool enough, but I think innovation is worth a look.

My $0.02


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Agreed. Few folks try as much "different" stuff than me! I just only mention the ones that work..


----------



## griz (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope you don't approach everything in life with a glass is half empty outlook.  Nobody on this forum, except for the creator, has tried this.  Why knock something you haven't tried?  

Keep in mind that this is the forum that tells people to rub Miracle Whip on their turkeys before cooking.  This forum tells people to take a hypodermic needle and inject it into your bird.  This forum tells people to take an old freezer and with a few mods you too, can create a great brisket.  

I don't believe that this forum should ever be about shooting something down before you've even tried it.  From my little time here, I have learned that most here encourage you to try new things as the main objective remains the same.......to be outdoors doing something you love.

At least that's why I am here.

Griz


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes injecting your meat has a great outcome being beef , pork and poultry.
I do it all the time.
Yes freezers to make good smokers as do allot of things.
I haven't tried the mayo but it seems sound.

Why your taking my opinion so personal, I have no idea.

Like I explained before I felt controlling the smoke would be too difficult.
The pia statement was based on the fact of having to hold a propane torch to get it to smoke seems troublesome. Not to mention holding it to a cast aluminum fence cap.

There are so many reliable way to produce smoke and everybody finds what works for them. To each is own.

Now I appologise That I didn't elaborate my opinion to way that didn't seem so harsh. In the future I will try to carefull not to hurt anyone's feelings.

I guess what I'm to say is I *feel* That there would be a better alternatvie 
to produce the smoke as per your setup in wich I would glady help you.

like my signature say's don't be afraid to try something new and I belive in that.

I also believe just because it's new doesn't mean you have try it either. kinda like evertime windows comes out with a new operating system LOL!
( the last lines a joke in case I didn't elaberate)

P.S the smiley was based on the marketing scheme. I wasn't trying to say you were crazy.


----------



## griz (Nov 8, 2007)

Trust me, there was no offense taken on my part.  They don't call me Griz for nothing!

With that said, your last post was really no better than the first as far as I am concerned.  It's awfully easy to sit back and speak negative opinions about something that you've not tried.  I will have a whole $40 in this setup when I am done so if it does not work then I'm not out much.  But, I will be a bit wiser and hopefully will be able to better grasp the path I need to take to achieve my goals of producing a great product for my family.  

It's funny, I still remember seeing those vacuum robots on the internet.  Who in their right mind would buy a robot to vacuum their house?  That was a few years back and according to an article I just read, these things have made that guy millions and has a huge following.

Anyways, it's easy to take the intent of someone's post out of context when you're reading it vs hearing it in person.  With that said, I will assume the comment about a "marketing scheme" was meant in jest and that you were not serious that him selling these on eBay was done with malice as a "scheme" would infer.  The last I checked, the feedback he had on these was flawless hence my reason to try one.

Griz


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't agree with you. 
It's my opinion will continue to voice it however I see fit.

I've never tried jumping off a 20 story building head first.
I will sit back and speak negatively against that as well.
I'm defiantly not going to try it either. It's not praticle.

If you want to try go ahead that's your right. 

As far as the people you left feedback probably haven't had anything but liquid smoke. who knows.

Personally I could smoke with a coffee can and five gallon bucket and still produce High quality meat and thin blue smoke.
( I said scheme not scam)



This is my last and final comment on this issue!


----------



## griz (Nov 8, 2007)

We will agree to disagree then.  I choose to take the high road and try to see the good in others.  Call it a glass half full lifestyle.  I still can't fathom your response over something you've not tried but I digress.....

Griz


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well It looks like I got the smoke experts attention. Look I came up with this idea one day and I thought it worked pretty well so I decided to see if any one else would like it so I built 5 and put them on ebay. Since then I can hardly keep up with orders. I have been selling quit a few overseas also. I think we all know that smoking meet is an art and it takes some getting used to with the brining and cures that are used Plus the time that is spent tending a smoker. This is a simple inexpensive device to generate smoke for the weekend BBQer ,but can be used by someone that is more serious also. I have been having fun making them and try out new ways to use it plus all the attention it has been receiving. Thanks for all the input
Fiddler AKA Porky Pa


----------



## invader q (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks like a fun project.  Thanks for sharing.  I love gadgets.  Since I'm a metal geek, I'll probibly make my own, but it looks like a good idea.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 8, 2007)

Ya know this all makes perfect sense to me. Hell I have a fridge I'm building a smoker out of. I use a hypo to inject my birds and brisket for corned beef. And the Mayo on the bird was my suggestion to start with, so that's three out of three.

Now I'm looking at this chunk of chain link fence post and pipe nipple and thinking "that looks pretty cute". I normally run a NBB offset stick-burner so I guess I qualify as someone who is doing it right, or at least doing it the hard way as compared to a propane fired bullet smoker. 

But hell I'll try anything and I cut my teeth on a half dozen "Little Chiefs" and there aint nothing much worse than that for  smoking something. Crappy little heater element in a tin box with a pan full of sawdust. And I used pellets in those thinks thinking I was breaking new ground! This chunk of pipe full of pellets hooked to a trash can can't be any worse than that was. Not the thin blue for sure, but for jerky it might be alright. 

 It seems like maybe this is cheap or cheating but I also like to tinker and try new things. I won't be buying this gadget I have enough scrap stainless steel lying around to cobb something together and try out the idea though. I'll just set a slow bleed off the compressor tank too, who need an aquarium pump? What would it hurt to try a batch of jerky or a side of bacon "smoked" this way for chuckles? If it doesn't work well hell I needed a new trash can anyway. 
Jimbo


----------



## flyboys (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Fiddler252, I see in your hobbies that you make homade sausage.  Do you use this for cold smoking the cured sausage, and do you think it produces good results?


----------



## navionjim (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't seem to get this thing out of my mind because in essence I can't see how this is mechanically any different than say a Bradley Smoke Generator. Or how about the Stumps Smoker which has a gravity feed for the smoke fuel? 

The main drawback that everyone mentioned was creosote formation. And that sounds like it might be a real concern. Then I had this wild idea born of the 70s!
If the smoke is produced inside a sealed metal container and pressurized air is being fed to the "burn" to force the smoke out through the delivery pipe which is still under pressure, why not bubble it through water? Sort of a big hookah system, or maybe a meat bong? Well you get the idea. Has anyone ever tried something like that? It could certainly be used to control the temperature of the smoke delivered to the chamber, and remove tar and creosote too. The question is would it remove some of the components desirable for smoking meat too? Has anyone ever heard of it being done? Maybe it's a dumb idea but I like the temperature control aspect of it.

Jimbo


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Griz, I brought this up a while back and got a lot of "interesting" comments too....mostly negative.  But I'm like you....if it works great, if not so what.  Let me know how it does work...I'll buy one if you end up liking it.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm  meat bong.... I gotta work on that!  Jim... maybe fill the water tube with smallish glass beads to break up the smoke for more efficient 'scrubbing".  Hmmm  Nooooo....no more projects///ARRRGHHHH!


----------



## griz (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine actually arrived today but I did not get a chance to swing by and pick it up.  I will have it installed over the weekend and do my first official pork butt with it.  I'll be sure to keep everyone informed!

Griz


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Tanks Griz. I'm looking forward to some data points!


----------



## griz (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, I ran into my office and opened the box today.  It would appear to be very similiar to what people had anticipated about being fence post caps etc.  But, he's done several neat cuts to this unit which allows it to be easily shut down.  It also appears that he's done some sort of weld (maybe weld not sure what to call it) that keeps the screen firmly in place.  

I know that based upon the materials and time invested in this that he's not making much money.  The workmanship is what I expected and I am pleased with the appearance of the unit.  

As I stated earlier, I will test it out this weekend and let everyone know what I think of the results.

Griz


----------



## flyboys (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool, I will be anxiously awaiting your critique Griz.


----------



## yellowtin (Nov 9, 2007)

Me too!  Good Luck!!


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have used it smoke cheese, fish, beef jerky, pork, chicken. I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t made sausage lately but I plan on using it when I do. To answer another question it comes with a air valve to regulate air flow.
I will be anxiously awaiting your critique also Griz.


----------



## griz (Nov 9, 2007)

I can tell you one critique right out of the box.  Because this unit will be going into a converted fridge, the nipple is not big enough to fully extend into the freezer.  That's an easy fix on this end but it would be nice if maybe 2 sizes were included or simply allow a bit more thread so that the unit will sit closer to the appliance thereby allow further penetration.

Installation tonight and pork butt tomorrow!  Can hardly wait!

Griz


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 9, 2007)

I seen this on E-bay (I live there) and still think I'll be getting one soon. I will be using it only for jerky and cheese and things that just need a little heat. Yea it wouldn't be hard to make but why bother. And if you went and did all of the shopping to get the parts and put it all together, heck that's worth 40 bucks to me. As soon as I can find a trash can that's made out of metal, you'll be hearing from me. HHHHMMMmmm I wonder how fine the screen is ... "fence post bong." Heck now I may be selling something on E-Bay. Only kidding Bro.


----------



## griz (Nov 9, 2007)

Actually, the screen is fairly porous.  Any ashes should easily fall through the grate.  The holes are not big enough for M&M's to fall through but tic tacs won't survive.

Griz


----------



## griz (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I thought I would give a review after thoroughly trying it out tomorrow but I can't.  Evidently the vibration of the pump was just enticing enough to prompt my Golden Retriever to eat it!  I had it running for about 2 hours and it worked quite well.  Not heavy smoke and it most certainly had a slight blue tint!  I will post more later!

Griz


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

You're crackin' me up here, Jim.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think you have been out of Oregon too long !    When you headed back this way?

Skip


----------



## invader q (Nov 10, 2007)

Yikes!  Hope your dog is ok.


----------



## richtee (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeesh!   Good on the smoke, bad on the dog!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 10, 2007)

Well griz sounds like yo got that thing figured out! Now you have to mod it to protect the pump.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 12, 2007)

Howdy Skip,
Not soon enough for my liking. The job sucks and my Texan wife is making my home life misery right now. God I miss Newport.
Jimbo


----------



## nevada grumpy (Nov 19, 2007)

Griz- Did you get your smoke generator, and how does it work for you???


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 20, 2007)

Soumds like an interesting gizmo. I am curious about it's performance.

Jimbo - I like the smoke-bong idea although I can't remeber for the life of me what one looked like .... I know I've seem one but CRS has struck again!


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 20, 2007)

The Smoke Daddy Meat Bong â€¦. Hmmm I think I like that. Hey Griz did you get another pump.? I will be smoking the Thanksgiving Turkey today with the meat bong . I LIKE IT


----------



## navionjim (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like I've coined another name for the thing. But I'm still interested in the idea of bubbling the thin blue through water for temp control. Never heard of it being done before....
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

I wanna know the test results....


----------



## placebo (Nov 21, 2007)

LMAO "Meat Bong" Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thats too funny.


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 22, 2007)

It would not work bubbling the thin blue through water the way that it is designed. It could not build up enough pressure. I used a brine recipe I found on this site for smoking the turkey and it came out excellent. It tastes like ham. I smoked it for 12 hr at 225. I used a hot plate to provide the heat. And yes I used the Meat Bong. I had to refill it 3 times and I used a battery operated air pump. Talking about pumps - Griz did you get a new one or should I send you a replacement? I’m very curious on what you think.


----------



## greazy (Nov 22, 2007)

Richtee, that is quite selfish of you. Don't you know that there are most likely many of us that will suffer the same failures? Such input from you could save us both time and resources.


----------



## griz (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys.  Between Thanksgiving and deer hunting, I've been swamped.  Long story short, I have not had a chance to run this through it's paces yet as I have not replaced the pump.  I need to hit Walmart and grab a new one.  I will do my best to give it a good testing here soon.  Thanks!

Griz


----------

